# want to buy Bridge camera - 25k max



## itsmeharsh (Mar 19, 2014)

What's your budget?
Rs 25k

Camera type?
Point and Shoot

Body Style?
Bridge

How much zoom do you want/expect?
at least 40x

Do you care for manual exposure controls?
yes quite to an extent

What will you be shooting with this camera?
macro (mainly plants). landscapes. apart from that regular household purpose.

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?
both outdoor and indoor. not much action/sports.

Video?
slow motion recording at least 480fps. regular recording resolution doesn't matter much.

Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?
no

Any brand preference? Like/dislike
any reputed brand will do

From where will you be buying?
most probably online

Any other features you need?
good image stabilization, good macro, Panorama, HDR, disposable battery type (AA or AAA) would be preferred.

Anything else you would like to tell us?
nothing particular


----------



## nac (Mar 19, 2014)

I am not sure what are all the cameras can shoot high speed video recording @ 480fps. And all the good bridge cameras powered by Li-on than AA batteries. 

Sony/Panasonic cameras comes with extra frills like HDR, Panorama and all. But overall I feel SX50 is the best choice. In your budget, you have few more choices to consider if you're not OK with SX50.

HX300
FZ70
P520


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 19, 2014)

slow motion at 480fps ....I have heard maximum of 120 fps on generally available cameras


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 20, 2014)

Although I am new to photography , but still 480fps is way too demanding from a camera in that budget.


----------



## nac (Mar 20, 2014)

^ I have seen cameras capable of recording 1000fps, but I don't know how good they are. Yes, they are compact cameras and very well under his budget.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 20, 2014)

1000 fps ...which one nac ...give me link ...I remember a sony canon or panasonic bridge camera could shoot 120 fps ...which one can do 1000 fps


----------



## nac (Mar 20, 2014)

About half of the models from Casio can record @ 1000fps. But they are not widely available in India. Fuji HS10 (yes it's discontinued long back) can record @ 1000fps. Fuji S8500 and Nikon S6500 are the two models (current) I know can record @ 480fps. But practically these are useless, long edge of 30/60/64/160... Come on... these are not even good to view in mobile phone screen.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 20, 2014)

What is the resolution of the videos recorded @400fps+ ?? I am pretty sure processing so much information at hd resolution will require high end technology .


----------



## nac (Mar 20, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> What is the resolution of the videos recorded @400fps+ ?? I am pretty sure processing so much information at hd resolution will require high end technology .


I have highlighted it for you.


nac said:


> But  practically these are useless, *long edge of 30/60/64/160*... Come on...  these are not even good to view in mobile phone screen.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Mar 20, 2014)

thank you everyone for replies.

nac, 480 fps is not utmost required but i currently have a canon ixus 220 hs which can record 320x240 @240fps... so i just wanted to something better in my next camera. i understand that 240fps has become quite common for slow motion recording, so it will be just fine if i get at least that much. which camera can i consider now?


----------



## nac (Mar 20, 2014)

My choice is SX50. It can record video upto 240fp @320x240 resolution. But it doesn't do in camera HDR, 3D, Panorama and all...


----------



## srkmish (Mar 20, 2014)

Why do you need 40x zoom if you want to shoot macro and landscapes. 10x is more than enough for that. SX50 macro sucks. I have a HX20v which does macro far better than sx50.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Mar 21, 2014)

i am getting inclined towards Fuji S8500 because of it's overall offering. pls guide me if i am not taking a good decision.

also, is there any other good camera comparison website than snapsort ?


----------



## nac (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes, pricing is nice. Probably one of the cheapest bridge equipped with EVF. S8500 was announced in Jan'13 and there was no reviews of the camera (as of Dec'13). It's better to go with the camera we know, but that's not possible for everyone. At least it's better to go with good reviews. You can google for sample photographs., but comparing side by side of every camera is not possible. As of now, these are two sites I remember to compare side by side.

digitalversus.com
dpreview.com


----------



## itsmeharsh (Mar 22, 2014)

what abouit fuji hs50exr ? it is available for 24999 on amazon.in. the concerns in hs50exr are that although it is quite much its zoom is a little less than s8500, it doesn't have hdr, its slow motion recording is a little sub-par than s8500 and it is quite heavy.

confused


----------



## nac (Mar 22, 2014)

HS50exr is a good camera to consider against SX50. And pricing is good, this is the first time I am seeing this low. Yeah, zoom is little less, but 200mm at tele won't be a big difference in my view. I think it does have HDR and if S8500 records 480fps, HS50exr most likely can record too, but I don't have sure info on that. One thing I really love about HS50EXR is it's manual zoom ring. In my view, Fuji compacts don't make good videos, and I have seen sample videos in youtube. It's not that good. Do your own research before finalizing...


----------



## itsmeharsh (Mar 22, 2014)

nac said:


> HS50exr is a good camera to consider against SX50. And pricing is good, this is the first time I am seeing this low. Yeah, zoom is little less, but 200mm at tele won't be a big difference in my view. I think it does have HDR and if S8500 records 480fps, HS50exr most likely can record too, but I don't have sure info on that. One thing I really love about HS50EXR is it's manual zoom ring. In my view, Fuji compacts don't make good videos, and I have seen sample videos in youtube. It's not that good. Do your own research before finalizing...



the specs page HS50EXR on fuji india website does not mention HDR anywhere. S8500 spec page does.

the manual zoom in HS50EXT is attracting me as well. apart from that the phase detection auto focus, slightly bigger sensor, and slightly bigger aperture are rather strong positive points for HS50EXR.

other than HDR and the considerable weight difference there is nothing sub-par in HS50EXR. even the slow motion recording is same in both. are above mentioned positive points worth the price difference?


----------



## nac (Mar 22, 2014)

To me S8500 is just another budget bridge camera (like Panasonic LZ series, Sony H series, Samsung WB series, Nikon L series and Olympus SP series), just that it does have EVF. You can also include Fuji SL series too...
SX50 vs HS50EXR is a decent comparison. Even though HS50EXR have fast auto focus, zoom ring, better aperture range I feel SX50 image quality is much better than HS50EXR. And that "slightly bigger sensor" is nothing at all. SX50 crop factor 5.6 while HS50 is 5.4, that .2 is not gonna give any better low light performance. 

You seem to like Fuji cameras, than SX50. Just view/watch some sample videos of both (SX50 and HS50) cameras in youtube and check sample photographs in flickr and/or some other site.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Mar 22, 2014)

nac said:


> To me S8500 is just another budget bridge camera (like Panasonic LZ series, Sony H series, Samsung WB series, Nikon L series and Olympus SP series), just that it does have EVF. You can also include Fuji SL series too...
> SX50 vs HS50EXR is a decent comparison. Even though HS50EXR have fast auto focus, zoom ring, better aperture range I feel SX50 image quality is much better than HS50EXR. And that "slightly bigger sensor" is nothing at all. SX50 crop factor 5.6 while HS50 is 5.4, that .2 is not gonna give any better low light performance.
> 
> You seem to like Fuji cameras, than SX50. Just view/watch some sample videos of both (SX50 and HS50) cameras in youtube and check sample photographs in flickr and/or some other site.



no doubt SX50 is an exceptional camera but its price was a little over my budget, that's why i was not looking into its direction. but flipkart is giving pretty good price.

still confused.


----------



## nac (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh! Other choices are around 20-21k 
FZ70 and P520

Else drop the idea of 40x zoom and get S110 for ~17k. In my view, the best VFM camera right now.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Mar 22, 2014)

nac said:


> Oh! Other choices are around 20-21k
> FZ70 and P520
> 
> Else drop the idea of 40x zoom and get S110 for ~17k. In my view, the best VFM camera right now.



why is there such insane difference in flipkart's and amazon's price for S110???? am i looking at same camera or not?


----------



## nac (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah, they are same. But FK displays old price. Actually, FK was selling around 17k about a week or two ago.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Mar 22, 2014)

S110 seems a good camera, only the zoom is a little too less. if not 40x+ i would still like to have at least 20x... i hope i not being too choosy.


----------



## nac (Mar 22, 2014)

So, what's the revised/comfortable budget?


----------



## itsmeharsh (Mar 22, 2014)

SX50's price on FK is quite good. i am thinking of waiting for sometime to see if it comes down within my reach. in the meantime i'll be trying to see if i can arrange for few extra k's... otherwise 25k is still my max budget.


----------



## nac (Mar 22, 2014)

SX50's successor is due for quite sometime, so is FZ200's. When they get announced, price of SX50 and FZ200 will fall. But I don't know when the announcement will come...


----------



## itsmeharsh (Mar 26, 2014)

bought sx50 from flipkart @ 25490


----------



## nac (Mar 26, 2014)

^ Congrats... Just placed the order or received it?


----------



## itsmeharsh (Mar 26, 2014)

nac said:


> ^ Congrats... Just placed the order or received it?



recieved it today.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Mar 26, 2014)

Congrats. Post some images of the moon


----------



## nac (Mar 26, 2014)

^ Good, so we can expect some photographs from you very soon...


----------



## itsmeharsh (Mar 28, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> Congrats. Post some images of the moon





nac said:


> ^ Good, so we can expect some photographs from you very soon...



the moon is rising very late these days, will have to wait for some days 

 in the meantime i am getting acquainted with the camera and will post some pics soon


----------



## nac (Mar 28, 2014)

Yeah, after we buy our first camera there are so many things happen for the first time. Moon rise in the east, stars move,  
Me too felt like that. I don't remember I have seen a disc shape sun with naked eyes in my life until I bought my camera. Even today, I look up the sky day/night to see how cloudy/clear the sky is, whether stars are visible almost every day of the week. I don't remember seeing this many stars before buying camera. Even though I might have studied in school, I started noticing that sun travels from/to north east from/to south east. I started to looking calendars for full moon day/new moon day, checking online about sun/moon rise/set timings and so on...

After a while ,you will start notice that you have gone little crazy


----------



## itsmeharsh (Mar 28, 2014)

nac said:


> Yeah, after we buy our first camera there are so many things happen for the first time. Moon rise in the east, stars move,
> Me too felt like that. I don't remember I have seen a disc shape sun with naked eyes in my life until I bought my camera. Even today, I look up the sky day/night to see how cloudy/clear the sky is, whether stars are visible almost every day of the week. I don't remember seeing this many stars before buying camera. Even though I might have studied in school, I started noticing that sun travels from/to north east from/to south east. I started to looking calendars for full moon day/new moon day, checking online about sun/moon rise/set timings and so on...
> 
> After a while ,you will start notice that you have gone little crazy



hahahaha, well said... i have always had interest in astronomy. i was always intrigued to have a camera which could see details on the moon... i have even clicked some pics of moon in the past, with my friend's nikon p520. they turned out okay-ish...


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 28, 2014)

ha ha ha nac thats great fun...and when I started I was macro crazzy...and used to look for insects everywhere...people could barely see what I was trying to capture...crazzy things


----------



## itsmeharsh (Mar 29, 2014)

hey guys, i just saw canon 1100D's ad on tv... i don't remember seeing an ad of a dslr on tv ever. i later compared it with sx50 on snapsort, although sx50 scored more than 1100D i kinda felt for a moment that i hurried getting a sx50 when i could get 1100D at almost same price (though i would had to get telephoto lens, but later)... pls tell me if i have made a mistake by getting sx50


----------



## nac (Mar 29, 2014)

^ Don't worry... It's all trade... We have to lose something to get something. Here we have traded IQ and low light performance for mobility and zoom. SX50 is so versatile, you can shoot macro to birding without much fuss.


----------



## itsmeharsh (Mar 29, 2014)

nac said:


> ^ Don't worry... It's all trade... We have to lose something to get something. Here we have traded IQ and low light performance for mobility and zoom. SX50 is so versatile, you can shoot macro to birding without much fuss.



thank you for providing some relief


----------



## itsmeharsh (Apr 9, 2014)

hello

can someone please suggest a good tripod for sx50? i want a basic tripod, not a large full height one. my budget is 1.5k. i looked for some on flipkart but i cannot judge which one should i get. 

thank you


----------



## nac (Apr 9, 2014)

^ Don't go for cheapo tripod, unless you really need one and don't have lot of money. Prashant has been using one, he can comment whether they are good for compact cameras or not.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 9, 2014)

I think you can go for cheap ones ...they can handle weight of upto 1.5-2 KG and in any case you will not increase the weight of your camera  (can not attach bigger lenses) ..for 1.5k you will get a good one


----------



## itsmeharsh (Apr 10, 2014)

how is this one:

Simpex 2400 - Simpex: Flipkart.com


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 10, 2014)

it will just do fine for your superzoom...dont worry..you can get that simplex one


----------

